# My Scanner doesn't work.



## arjhay

Hi. Why is it that my scanner (Packard Bell Diamond 1200 Plus) is not working properly? Whenever I clicked the scanner button, a pop up box will then appear saying.. "The computer cannot detect the scanner or camera. Please make sure the device is turned on and is properly connected to 
the computer." The scanner is properly connected, i don't know what's wrong with it. I tried reinstalling it, but still, nothing happens.

Any kind of help is much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Lorand

Do you have SP2 installed?


----------



## arjhay

what's SP2?


----------



## Lorand

It's a service pack for Windows XP.


----------



## reformed

This might be it.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=814390


----------



## porridge

Hi people, 

I've just been fixing this scanner .

FIX : 
1) Connect and Install the Scanner with the 1.1 Driver off the PB Website Located below 
http://support.packardbell.com/uk/m...scannerdiamond1200plus&PibLinkGroup=2000#show 

[Note the download is called - 'Packard Bell Diamond 1200 plus scanner driver'] 

2) Download the Mustek Driver located below 
ftp://ftp.mustek.com.tw/pub/driver/BearPaw/1200CUPLUS/98-XP/12LV10/XPDriver.EXE 

3) Double click to extract it to a folder (Select a folder that you can remember. I think the default is C:\Windows\Temp) 

4) Go to Control Panel > System > Hardware > Device Manager > Imaging Devices and manually update the driver by double clicking on your scanner name - selecting the driver tab at the top of the scanner properties - Click on Update Driver - and select 'Install from a list or a specified location' 

Now Browse to the folder where you have extraced the 'Updated' Driver 

*********** the Scanner now scans in Windows XP SP2 

Regards AI Glitch.


----------



## computerdude2004

I have a HP 5500c scanner that does the same and I have reinstalled the software and tryed to reconnect it and it still won't work. When I go into control panel and imaging devices it doesn't show up. The computer doesn't recognize the scanner.  It connects via USB.  I also tried to switch ports and unplug the scanner for 60 seconds.

I have XP Home with SP1, not SP2.


----------



## tomb08uk

I think thisn sounds like it has been sparked either by lighting or by mains 240v as this happened to mine.best way is to buy another one.


----------



## computerdude2004

It still turns on, the computer just doesn't recognize it.


----------



## computerdude2004

I got it working.  The cable was pinched under a table and it must have broken a few wires within the wire.  I tried a new USB cable and it worked.


----------



## artygirl

the same thing happened to me, I ended up buyin a new printer, although there were also otehr problems aswell as this such as it not bothering to use any ink when it printed


----------

